

What really happened in the Kim Dotcom raid? - chris_wot
http://www.3news.co.nz/VIDEO-What-really-happened-in-the-Dotcom-raid/tabid/817/articleID/264651/Default.aspx

======
chris_wot
Seems like overkill! Can't believe they needed to send in a helicopter AND
police cars... to top this off, it's been deemed an illegal raid.

